# Dark Heresy RPG - Character XLS



## Tarrek (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there, 

Any one know of any good places to find (FoC) downloadable interactive Character Sheets for Dark Heresy RPG

Thanks in advance if you do...

yours
Tarrek


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Best site I've been pointed to for general resources is http://www.darkreign40k.com/. Plenty of good stuff on there, including character generators and things.

There's a few different character sheets in their downloads section, including a Google Spreadsheet and an Excel one if that's what you mean by interactive?


----------

